# Posthumous conception



## Emsne (Jan 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience of posthumous conception- using their partners sperm after they have passed away? I’d love to hear any experiences please.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry for your loss. 

I hope someone comes along who can help. 

X x


----------



## Emsne (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you x


----------

